# Can Does breed at 5 months?



## MiniLopMad (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi  
I was wondering, is it safe for does to breed at 5 months old? 

Thanks


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't think so. A doe would only just have come into sexual maturity at 5 months, it would be like a 13 year old human conceiving - biologically it CAN happen, but it would be risky and dangerous given the smaller birth canal.

I would wait till at least 8-10 months old for a small breed bunny, or over a year old for a large breed.


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jan 19, 2015)

Ok thanks  I thought so, just making sure. When I bred my older rabbit she was a year and a half old and people told me that I should of bred her at about 6-8 months.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jan 19, 2015)

I recommend breeding rabbits as soon as possible. For small breed rabbits, this would be about 6 months. For larger breeds, about 8 months. The longer you wait to breed maiden does, the more difficult it can be for them to conceive and kindle.

Some rabbits mature sooner than others. If you have a small breed rabbit that's on the larger/broody side, you may try breeding her as early as 5 months. Same with larger breed rabbits that mature quickly. I usually wait until that 6-8 month mark because I find that they're not only physically mature but also mentally more mature.


----------



## majorv (Jan 19, 2015)

Agree, we will usually start breeding our Tans and Polish at about 6 months or so. You never know if your going to have problems with a doe taking. It took almost a year to get one doe to have her first litter, but it finally happened at 1 1/2 yo.


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jan 19, 2015)

She's a mini lop and has been acting aggressive and hormonal since 4 months  I think I'll breed her at about 7 months. I don't want what happened with my other girl. It took her a few tries to conceive and she didn't do a good job as a mother.


----------



## whatever4andnomore (Jan 19, 2015)

One of my mini rex does breed at 5 months old "accidently." (I didn't think she was old enough and Black Jack "got" her just before he was neutered!) She had a litter of kits unexpectedly at 6months old. I am not sure I would deliberately breed her at 5 months old, but at 6 or 7 months I would. She was fine, and she was a good mom, but her kits did not survive


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jan 20, 2015)

Aw that's so sad


----------

